# Update On Aviannah



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Aviannah's surgery went very well! :heart: Her vet said she had no issues before, during or after! She also told me it was no wonder she had to have three of her baby canine teeth pulled, the roots were very long! So it was a good thing we got them out sooner than later. I might have to take a picture of them to share just how long! :blink: She did so well the vet just brought her to me a few minutes ago. Her stitches are all internal and they did a laser procedure that should help her heal faster! She is resting comfortably in her bed on my desk right in front of me. I have the vet's cell phone number and she told me to call at any time even if I just had a small concern or question. A huge :ThankYou: to all of you that helped me out by sharing your stories, your support, giving me advice, helpful information, prayers and thoughts! I apologize for not updating along the way, like I said I would, there was a medical issue with close family friend so I had to babysit 18 month old twins and a 3 month old right after I dropped Aviannah off at the vet clinic this morning so my hands were a little too full to type! Now I am sitting here watching Avi like hawk. So far no licking issues to deal with. It is so hard to not be an over protective worry wart over this lil fluffs! Thank you all again! :wub:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

How fantastic. I know relieved you much be.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Wonderful news! Sounds like you have a great vet too. So comforting to know you can call on her cell if you have a question or concern. Glad she is home with you.


----------



## Luna&Me (Jul 23, 2016)

I am so happy all is well. My little one is only 4 months but I am already nervous.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Great news!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Great news!


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

wkomorow said:


> How fantastic. I know relieved you much be.


Walter it really is a relief as you know! Now I just need her feeling back to par. She seems to be in no pain yet but is also very sleepy still. 



maggie's mommy said:


> Wonderful news! Sounds like you have a great vet too. So comforting to know you can call on her cell if you have a question or concern. Glad she is home with you.


Thank you Pat, what started out as a stressor became a blessing in disguise it would seem. The vet I was using had some sort of issue with the vet she was sharing the clinic with and quit suddenly. I was unsure of who to go to now when I was told my original vet of years ago was back to do procedures. I called her and she has been wonderful just like she was years ago. Aviannah will need her rabies vaccine soon (no exceptions in KS) and she is going to vaccinate her at our home and also do a "wellness" check on our African Grey Parrot and clip his nails at the same time.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Luna&Me said:


> I am so happy all is well. My little one is only 4 months but I am already nervous.


Thank you! It is nerve wracking without a doubt! I put it off as long as I could. But I am glad it is over. Let me know when your lil one goes in! 



Pooh's mommy said:


> Great news!


Thank you!



Maglily said:


> Great news!


Thank you!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Good news!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

That is fantastic. It's always so relieving when it's over and all went well.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

So happy to hear all went well. I bet you're so relieved that's over with.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

This is great news! Your next problem will be keeping her quiet for a few days! Mine recovered so quickly they didn't want to take it easy like they needed.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Wow, what a day!!!:w00t: But I'm so happy all went well. Your vet sounds terrific too so Aviannah was in very good hands. Get some rest. I know that these things can be stressful.


----------



## Dove's Mommy (Aug 10, 2017)

Yes! SO glad all is well and she is resting right there in front of you. Here's to a speedy recovery for little Avi!! :wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Denise, that is wonderful news. I am so happy for both you and Avia.

It is such a blessing to have a vet that is really there for you. And, I am a big believer of laser treatments and surgery ... it sounds as though your vet is on top of the newer procedures and treatments.

Please give sweet Avia gentle hugs and kisses from her Auntie Marie.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

maggieh said:


> Good news!


Yes it is, thank you!



sherry said:


> That is fantastic. It's always so relieving when it's over and all went well.


It really is, I feel very blessed with her vet and all the support I got here! Thank you.



pippersmom said:


> So happy to hear all went well. I bet you're so relieved that's over with.


I am, so very much so, thanks!



Madison's Mom said:


> This is great news! Your next problem will be keeping her quiet for a few days! Mine recovered so quickly they didn't want to take it easy like they needed.


I am having that a bit already! So far though I can call her name and she settles back down. No excessive licking either so far. I am so relieved and will happily work to keep her calm until Monday like the vet said! Thank you!



Snowbody said:


> Wow, what a day!!!:w00t: But I'm so happy all went well. Your vet sounds terrific too so Aviannah was in very good hands. Get some rest. I know that these things can be stressful.


She really has been fantastic! The vet and Aviannah actually. We had a very quiet & restful night and other than a few times of her getting overly excited wanting to play with family/friend coming to visit her she is resting up fairly well. The challenge will be keeping her calm all weekend I am sure! Thank you!



Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Denise, that is wonderful news. I am so happy for both you and Avia.
> 
> It is such a blessing to have a vet that is really there for you. And, I am a big believer of laser treatments and surgery ... it sounds as though your vet is on top of the newer procedures and treatments.
> 
> Please give sweet Avia gentle hugs and kisses from her Auntie Marie.


I feel very blessed, between her fantastic vet and all of you here that helped me out, so very blessed! No cone or onesie needed so far. She is still only wanting soft foods but we are well prepared for that. So far she has been enjoying boiled and shredded chicken, green beans, pumpkin, wellness canned, and a few shreds of cheddar cheese off and on for treats. 

She is loving the hugs, kisses and snuggles right now and I will be sure to give her extra ones from you! Thank you!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Sounds like she is doing really great! So glad it went smoothly


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I love a happy ending! Such super news. We all worry when they have to go under---but it sounds like it was as perfect as possible. Keep us up-dated but get some rest!


----------

